# Fish rubbing themselves on the substrate



## bradley22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys, 

i have a 3ft tank with a peacock eel and 2 pakistani loaches and 2 hillstream loaches water parameters Ammonia 0 nitrite 0 and nitrite 5 temp 24 degrees I noticed last week that the pakistani loaches were rubbing on the substrate and rock and turning on their sides. I immediately did a water change and put in some general parasite medication in and see what would happen over the week. They seemed to be worse today and yesterday rubbing more often. None of the other fish seem to be sick or anything except for the pakistani loaches. I am worried about my peacock eel as well as he is also has no scales and could be sick but seems fine at this moment
please help 


cheers brad


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like white spot (itch) to me. Often people use salt to treat this but I've had no sucess with it and you have to be very careful using salt with scaless fish. I used protazin and it worked a treat, it' also safe for scaless at a lower dose (which is explained on the packet) and I have also heard great things about Formalin.

Before you medicate, if this is indeed what you have, do a thorough gravel vac and a water change, and riase the temperature a few degrees (thoguh sicne you have hillstream loaches you'll need to decide if you can do this or not as I know they need cooler temps that most fish).

Good luck.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Unless the fish show smallish white spots, I don't believe that ich is the problem. Many fish, particularly African cichlids, exemplify this type of behavior, called "flashing". I don't know that I would add salt or any meds as of yet. The problem could be one of many, parasites, the onset of bacterial or viral infection, or some other malady due to water conditions or quality. It is good that you did the water change, that can never hurt. I would just keep a weary eye on the situation and look for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> Many fish, particularly African cichlids, exemplify this type of behavior, called "flashing".


I didn't know this. Well, in that case you probably have nothing to worry about, but keep a close eye on them for any white spots appearing as the fish will usually rub themselves on the substrate a wee while before the spots appear. Better to be safe than sorry and so no harm on keeping an eye out for it.

But herefishy is right - don't add any medications yet. I meant to add this actually but it's best not to medicate until you know 100% what you have.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

I think he just has an itch lol


----------

